# The new guy in the snow



## David43515 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I`ve been lurking about a week and figured I`d join in the fun.
     My name`s Dave Young and I`m an American living in Northern Japan. I`m 42 and teach jr high and high school English in a ski resort town here.I started out with Kung Fu when I was a kid back in Ohio, and as teachers or I moved I got into Karate, Kali, and just a tiny bit of Silat. I`m hoping that I can learn more because I really enjoyed the Silat and how it fit in so well with what I was already doing.
       This town is really tiny. About 2,000 people. There`s a small Judo club but it really doesn`t interest me like striking arts do.
        I love to cook, and learned lots when I arrived in Japan and the only job I could land at first was working in a resturaunt 14 hours a day. Now I keep happy baking for some of my friends and students.
        I worked weekends as a bouncer in college, but never had any big dramatic fights. I also  ran the Kung Fu program at a friend`s dojo for 2 years, but I just taught and never got into the business side of running things.
        Hope to learn a few things and have fun here. 
Thanks!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome man.  Happy posting.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard David, it sounds like you have a lot to contribute to the site. Hope to see you around on the board.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello Dave, welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If I may recommend that you should seek out some Bujinkan training while you are in Japan.  It has some similarities with Silat and well it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard, *David*.  It sounds like you're having an interesting time in the Land of the Rising Sun.  Hopefully you'll find that MT is a place where you can find and generate interesting discussion.  Bringing your experiences of life in Japan to the fora would make for a fascinating read I'm sure.


----------



## Raynac (Mar 12, 2009)

:stoplurk: haha it works it really works :lol:

welcome aboard!


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2009)

Gashi :asian: Welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy your stay and your posting is happy.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT, David!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 12, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT !


----------



## sparky12 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome. The temperature in Akron Ohio was 17 degrees this morning althou all of the snow is gone now.


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome, glad that you joined us.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well you guys seem to be the friendliest bunch I`ve seen in a long time. I`m glad to be here. (Especially since it sounds warmer than Akron. I`m from just west of Toledo myself.)


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy to have you, but leave the snow!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome and happy posting.

Michael


----------

